# Front Headlight - condensation- could use some help



## jhickey (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi- we bought a used 2009 Routan about 18 months ago that is out of warranty. We have a terrible condensation issue with the passenger side headlight which causes the turn signal bulb to keep blowing out. I have replaced turn signal bulbs in other cars I have had, but I swear- I can't seem to even find this one? Can anyone help with some steps on how to replace the turn signal bulb on the passenger side front? The last time it happened my wife had the jiffy lube place replace the bulb- but ti wasnt cheap. 

I could really use some help with that (how to find, then how to replace the bulb..)

I could also use some advice on the headlight. It is terrible..lots of condensation. I saw online that a new assembly can cost $300 which frankly I don't have.

Thanks for any help! - John


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

I have the same issue with the same passenger side housing and turn signal. It is intermittent and the plug and socket were corroded slightly when I changed it. Not sure how to completely cure the condensation. Some say seal it up. Some say drill a hole and vent it. I wonder if there is a good place to stuff a silica pack in there.


----------



## jhickey (Aug 2, 2014)

audiophiliac said:


> I have the same issue with the same passenger side housing and turn signal. It is intermittent and the plug and socket were corroded slightly when I changed it.


How did you reach/replace the turn signal bulb? That is my most immediate need right now.


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

Ummm...pop the hood and look. The bulb socket is a twist lock. Turn it and pull it out. If you leave the plug on, you can still get it out plenty far enough to change the bulb. Easy peasy. Also I think the manual explains it if you dig around in the back.


----------



## jhickey (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks, I don't know what my problem is...like I said I have done this a millon times on other vehicles I have had...I am just struggling on this one..I can't seem to get to where it is... I will try it again...


----------



## jhickey (Aug 2, 2014)

wow.. I was looking far too low for it...didn't realize it was right below the headlamp socket. You were right, couldnt have been easier. 

Now for the condensation, I am going to stop by a volkswagen service dept and see what advice they have on that. Thanks for confirming it should be easy- which made me look again and harder!


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

No problem. Now, if you can handle changing the bulb, you can move on to oil changes and not trusting the goofs at jiffy lube to do it right.  it is about as easy.....just need 2 or 3 tools and 15 minutes of free time.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Check out my thread here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6105727-DIY-Water-in-HID-Xenon-headlight-fix

Common problem with these cars, and this is how I fixed mine.


----------

